# nissanminis



## 91nissan94 (May 12, 2006)

don't have a frontier, I have a hardbody. Does anyone know what happened to nissanminis?


----------



## beeezy49 (Jul 13, 2006)

91nissan94 said:


> don't have a frontier, I have a hardbody. Does anyone know what happened to nissanminis?




it got messed up 

go to http://www.nissancustoms.com/portal.php 
register with them its all the same crucial site


----------

